# Game On



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

This just in NHL Hockey is back NHL Hockey News | Scores & Standings | TSN Hockey Schedules | Highlights Oh Yeah!
I'M Just So Happy I Could Just Hug You All!!:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn your quick niteshift! lol GAME ON!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

man i missed this song


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

finally!!!! now its time to see all the luongo trade threads come up again ahahha


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

118869 said:


> finally!!!! now its time to see all the luongo trade threads come up again ahahha


I am sure Burke would love to have Luongo in net for Toronto because Maple Leaf only pay him half of his salaries this season.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

phyeung said:


> I am sure Burke would love to have Luongo in net for Toronto because Maple Leaf only pay him half of his salaries this season.


we would love to get Louongo because he's an amazing ALL STAR goalie!


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Heck yes to HOCKEY... I just posted on fb that I need to get my cable back now that hockey is back.
Lou is a great goalie! Our defence just needs to step it up so Lou doesn't get warn out.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

monkE said:


> we would love to get Luongo because he's an amazing ALL STAR goalie!


Lu is a great goalie but just doesn't handle the pressure of large, hockey crazy markets well. He'll be fine in the small, relatively low pressure market in Toron errr wait a minute...... 

Oh and by the way Pavel Datsyuk doesn't have any shootout skills: Pavel Datsyuk amazing Shootout Goal/


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh and another bonus of Lu heading to Toronto is getting to listen to Grapes butcher his name every Saturday on HNIC  Go Lu-Longo!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The saddest part about this whole thing is we lost 3 months of hockey and the agreement they came to is almost the same as the offer the tabled in september

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Lu is a great goalie but just doesn't handle the pressure of large, hockey crazy markets well. He'll be fine in the small, relatively low pressure market in Toron errr wait a minute......
> 
> Oh and by the way Pavel Datsyuk doesn't have any shootout skills: Pavel Datsyuk amazing Shootout Goal/


Oh ya saw that one on TSN.... crazy skill 


Immus21 said:


> Oh and another bonus of Lu heading to Toronto is getting to listen to Grapes butcher his name every Saturday on HNIC  Go Lu-Longo!


lol we should just get Biex-Ka as well!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

monkE said:


> lol we should just get Biex-Ka as well!


I don't think Burke has enough draft picks for both Lu-Longo AND Biex-Ka!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh i don't see him giving up draft picks for either.... you'll get a young forward and an good defenseman for Lou.. I think that's it


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Mckenzie said it best JUST SHUT UP AND PLAY. Looking at Jan15 or 19 season start and NHL in Sochi 2014, My boy Pasha sure has some sick skill no doubt


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Stompin Tom The Hockey Song I still think that the CBC should be using this one. ...


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

monkE said:


> oh i don't see him giving up draft picks for either.... you'll get a young forward and an good defenseman for Lou.. I think that's it


I think that Burke can get him for a bag of pucks.....all we want to do is get rid of his salary :bigsmile:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

This just in... Leafs fired Burke! ...... wow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

And Burke Jr, Mr David Nonis takees over. Now thing's get interesting with hockey back. Oh and Burkes record with the Leafs an abysmal 128- 135 - 42...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

niteshift said:


> And Burke Jr, Mr David Nonis takees over. Now thing's get interesting with hockey back. Oh and Burkes record with the Leafs an abysmal 128- 135 - 42...


thats almost winning


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Word is that Burke is gone because he didn't want to do a deal for Luongo. Nonis probably will though seeing as he brought him to Vancouver.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

niteshift said:


> And Burke Jr, Mr David Nonis takees over. Now thing's get interesting with hockey back. Oh and Burkes record with the Leafs an abysmal 128- 135 - 42...


Nonis ...aka "burke jr" takes over.....as Yogi berra would say " sounds like deja vu all over again. Methinks that the Leafs were so desperate to get into the playoffs that they couldn't wait for Burke to build a team. Word is that he didn't want Lou. Wanted to go with the younger guys and build a contender that would have a legitimate chance to challenge for the cup...Sounds like the old boys wanted a quick fix.....get Louie and maybe he'll help them make the playoffs for a couple of years to satisfy the overly-hungry Leaf fans, and then they can go back to their usual "bottom dwellers" spot. Being a lifetime Leaf-hater....I LOVE IT :bigsmile:
Great news for the Canucks..maybe now, with Burke out of the picture, we will get more for Lou than he is actually worth :lol: 
If Philly is actually interested..the price may get even more ridiculous .
Strange isn't it..remembering who the G.M. was that brought Louie to the Canucks......hmmmmm


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't think Burky ever decided that he didn't want Lou.... i just think he's smart enough to know when he's got leverage. Canucks NEED that trade, plain and simple.

The new owners of the Leafs (Bell and Rogers - along with Tannembaum) officially got instated in August... probably wanted to fire burky right way and start from scratch, but he's on the board that deals with the CBA so because of his involvement the ownership team decided to wait until the CBA was resolved.

I can't wait to laugh at all you Canucks fans when Lou is a perennial all star somewhere else (hopefully Toronto) and Schneids gets so worried about making a mistake that he falls off. Who's third string right now? Lock? Who's Lock?? EXACTLY! haha

I'm just happy to have hockey back cause I miss all the heckling! lol



guppygeorge said:


> Nonis ...aka "burke jr" takes over.....as Yogi berra would say " sounds like deja vu all over again. Methinks that the Leafs were so desperate to get into the playoffs that they couldn't wait for Burke to build a team. Word is that he didn't want Lou. Wanted to go with the younger guys and build a contender that would have a legitimate chance to challenge for the cup...Sounds like the old boys wanted a quick fix.....get Louie and maybe he'll help them make the playoffs for a couple of years to satisfy the overly-hungry Leaf fans, and then they can go back to their usual "bottom dwellers" spot. Being a lifetime Leaf-hater....I LOVE IT :bigsmile:
> Great news for the Canucks..maybe now, with Burke out of the picture, we will get more for Lou than he is actually worth :lol:
> If Philly is actually interested..the price may get even more ridiculous .
> Strange isn't it..remembering who the G.M. was that brought Louie to the Canucks......hmmmmm


----------

